# New uses for old betta homes :P



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

So I think most of us have been there. You buy a betta in a little bowl or tank. You upgrade later. Now you've got this... bowl. This bowl you probably paid enough money for to not just wanna toss it.

So, I propose; Recycled betta bowl (or other small home) ideas!

We have our standard; roomy spot to sit during water change. Place to hide extra graven and decor. But... none of these are really appealing. How about....

Mairmo moss ball mansion?
Mini aqua garden?
Mini terrarium?
My new choice... Lucky bamboo pot


----------



## MinibotLove (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been wondering what to do with all our bowls now that we have the 20gal tanks XD We had a nice little bar theme with the 1.75 gal brandy glasses and the 1 gal bowls beside them for the littler ones, but now that everyone's been moved into the bigger tanks we're looking at a table full of bowls going "...what do we do with them? =/" 

Moss garden sounds like an excellent idea! Start cultivating moss or make a mini-garden. Just gotta keep it out of reach of the roommate's cats.....


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Im currently growing my own bonsai trees at the moment...raising them from tiny little seeds. Its my first time and takes a lot of paitence, research and time but Im off to a good start. Im thinking of using Suki's old bowl as a bonsai pot.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I have thought about using mine for a shrimp tank, but the boyfriend says that a 5 gallon betta tank and a 10 gallon tarantula tank are enough to haul 3 hours home at semester change.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I used an old bowel for lucky bamboo too xD

I have another that i might use to grow out house marimo balls for a bit xD


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

nice ideas i might want to try the aqua garden one it sounds really neat


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I have 5 Ghost Shrimp and a sponge filter in mine. >.<


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Haha, keeping some shrimp in one sounds pretty cool, actually. Maybe combine it with the mariomo mansion idea.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I have actually never heard of that. How do I do that?

Do you know where I can get Marimo cheap? At my LPS they have one big one for like 10 bucks and I want a cheaper one.


I absolutely love my shrimp. They are very cute. Just as fun as a fish. Seriously!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I bought my marimo on eBay.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

For how much? 

Oh- side note for those who now want shrimp! 

They NEED- I repeat- NEED a sponge filter. I mean, true, these little babies have literally no bioload and are very small, but, they are very sensitive to ammonia and nitrate. So better safe them sorry! I also recommend a heater. 

But I only do a little gravel vac every week.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

I've had ghost shrimp in my main tanks before with the bettas. Had being the keyword there. xD; I do like them quite a lot it's just... they never seem to last long before they turn into snacks. A few days of peace.. then someone realize they can chase them. And then everyone is gone. xDDDD

Also I get my marimos from petsmart. $8 a pop but they sell them in their own little cups, just like the bettas-- and it's nice not to worry about them carrying anything bad into my tank from it.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah. I know. Same here... Ugherf.

Can you give me more info on this mansion thing? What is it? Do you just dump a ton of Marimo in there?


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

I was thinking two or three and a bubbler that would help them rotate in a current like they're supposed to naturally. but idk if that would actually be any good for the shrimp. :x


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I keep my nail polish in one of my old quarantine tanks, and I use a fishbowl to carry water from the sink to the tanks. More practical uses, I know, buuut I haven't been feeling too creative as of late. Lol


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Uhm, I think that would be okay with 2 or 3 Shrimpies. But maybe not ideal? It would be kind of, you know, cramped. 

Oh, and I dun think the bubbler will help them like roll around, you know? Since its such a small space. 

OMGHE. What if it crushed a ghostie. O.e


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I was under the impression that many types of shrimp do okay in water temps as low as 55 degrees Fahrenheit. That is why I thought they would do particularly well in a small tank.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

No, they can SURVIVE in that cold, but wouldn't be able to live in it long term and would never thrive. 

The reason is because they are so small, and they have little no no bioload. You could have thousands in a 10 gallon and still have great water quality. 

Not saying to go do that, they need room to swim, but that was just to make a point. Lol. 

DDDDDD

I LOVE SHRIMPEH!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Well obviously I don't keep my room at 55, so what about the low 70s? The reason I ask is because I know moss balls like cooler water, which would be the main reason I would want to set up a tank. And what species are we talking? There are some shrimp that live in the arctic ocean, so I am guessing there is going to be a huge range in tolerable temps.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

We are talking freshwater Ghost Shrimp.

Yes, they could thrive in 70 degrees. They don't need a filter.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Okay. That is good to know. I was leaning towards cherry shrimp because I love how they pop against the green of moss balls. But ghost shrimp are so much cheaper and easier to find in pet stores!


----------



## spriken (Jul 29, 2011)

Up till now I've had some tiny bowls(like the ones at the carnival where you win a fish)
I used them for years when I cleaned my tanks,but they've been collecting dust for a long time now.
However I just got an idea,if I smooth a thin layer of silicone on them then roll them in gravel they could make a cool betta cave. 

Thanks for making me think about it


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

No cherry shrimp in a bowl please! :3 They are bigger and more active, they need more.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Really? The ones I have always seen were so tiny, about a cm, and in about 2 gallons, the same size as my bowl. Mind you I saw these at a professional aquarium (for education, not sale), so I was under the impression that they were full grown. Hang on, let me find the picture...


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Here. You can just barely see on to the right side on a moss ball.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, they are still small, but Ghost Shrimp can get only at complete maximum even kind of rare 1.5 inches. If it gets 2 inches you have a mutant Ghostie!

In 2 gallons though that would be okay with 5 Cherry, But they need great water quality. I prefer Ghost. 

But i the 2 gallons you could also get 10 ghost shrimp. I have 5 in my 1 gallon bowl.


EDIT- WOAH! HUGE MOSS BALLS! Lol. Yeah, they aren't big, just biggER.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I use one of these to root plant cuttings.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I tried growing plants in my bowl.It is just to hard to light and heat. They died. Besides, I like to have my little friends in there more.


----------

